# Graco 390 pc vs 490 PC pro



## abbottpainting (Oct 31, 2016)

I'm look at purchasing my first sprayer, my local dulux store has the 390 pc and the 490 pc pro on Sale right now and the 490 is only $300 more. 

I've been painting for 16 years doing re paints with brush and roller, I'm not a production painter but I'm looking for ways ways to speed things up a little bit when it comes to exterior siding and maybe the odd ceiling here and there, I live on Vancouver island and the majority of my exterior work is either cedar siding or hardie plank so theres a lot of horizontal brushing and rolling to be done and it's usually 2 to 3 stories high, so all the time up and down a ladder can make a job stretch out longer than if it was something like stucco where it could all be rolled vertically from the ground.

My question is do you guys find these sprayers up to the task, I pride myself on quality finishing and a long lasting job, so will a sprayer be able to put on a thick finish product that will look good for years and years, and If so, can the job be done with the 390 or is it best to go with the 490, I don't want the motor to be running full out all day and burn out too soon, or trying to play catch up, but i also don't intend on either sprayer becoming my main tool as a lot of the houses I do are a few meters (yards) away from the neighbours, and 95% of the interiors I do, I would end up using the same amount of time prepping for spray as I would just cutting in and rolling. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## allcitypaintingwi (Aug 16, 2016)

abbottpainting said:


> I'm look at purchasing my first sprayer, my local dulux store has the 390 pc and the 490 pc pro on Sale right now and the 490 is only $300 more.
> 
> I've been painting for 16 years doing re paints with brush and roller, I'm not a production painter but I'm looking for ways ways to speed things up a little bit when it comes to exterior siding and maybe the odd ceiling here and there, I live on Vancouver island and the majority of my exterior work is either cedar siding or hardie plank so theres a lot of horizontal brushing and rolling to be done and it's usually 2 to 3 stories high, so all the time up and down a ladder can make a job stretch out longer than if it was something like stucco where it could all be rolled vertically from the ground.
> 
> ...


 Spend the extra money for the 490 it will be worth it in the long run... I have a 395 that's almost ten years old same pump..About 150 gallons through it a year..still going strong..


----------



## Eagle Cap Painter (Nov 14, 2016)

Used a 395 for a few years and couldn't be happier with the 490 I bought this year. The brushless motor, hi-boy mount, and digital pressure gauge are worth a few hundred bucks. It's actually lighter than the 395 by a few pounds because of the motor.


----------



## ThreeSistersPainting (Jan 7, 2017)

There basically the same machine if you look at the stats. Both are pumping just over half a gallon, The 490 does come with the smart display. Is it worth $300? Who knows...

I bought a 395 pc when I started my business and it's been a great machine. If I had the knowledge I do now, I would've invested into a graco 595.


----------

